# bb30 bearing



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi with my cannondale si hollogram crankset, can I use these bearings :http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id232.html (CERAMIC HYBRID GRADE 5) or it's for VTT

if not, which one?? ceramic or steel??

thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

There are no specific bearings for mountain bikes and road bikes with BB30, they both use the same bearings (the mtb Hollowgrams just use an additional seal on the bearing sheilds) and yes, these will work.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

and it's a good bearing?? do you have an idea which bearing I can use or should use (quality-price)


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi shotjos78:

I've used both the of those Enduro bearings. I honestly can't tell a difference between the two in "smoothness & friction reduction." Both are still in good working order with no noise after a few thousand miles.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

How would I know when my bearings are worn out?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Devastator said:


> How would I know when my bearings are worn out?


Bad bearings typically either won't feel smooth (you'll get a rolling or grinding feel while spinning them) or they will develop excess play or looseness.

Asad


----------

